# expobar brewtus warm up time?



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm soon planning to get a brewtus, but wondering what its warm up time is from cold?

Comparing this to the Sage DB (heard this one takes about 5-10 mins to heat up from cold to brew espresso), how long will the brewtus take to pull the shot from cold (switched off machine)?


----------



## ascarlat (Mar 31, 2015)

jonny11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm soon planning to get a brewtus, but wondering what its warm up time is from cold?
> 
> Comparing this to the Sage DB (heard this one takes about 5-10 mins to heat up from cold to brew espresso), how long will the brewtus take to pull the shot from cold (switched off machine)?


15 minutes are enough for some espresso shots.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jonny11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm soon planning to get a brewtus, but wondering what its warm up time is from cold?
> 
> Comparing this to the Sage DB (heard this one takes about 5-10 mins to heat up from cold to brew espresso), how long will the brewtus take to pull the shot from cold (switched off machine)?


If you leave it warming up by itself, pretty much any e61 dual boiler machine will take around 40 mins to heat up. Heat exchangers e61 will take around 30 mins (+\- 10%).

However, there are ways to speed this up or make it more convenient:

- you can add a timer or smart plug switch to the machine, so it can turn on 45 mins before your first coffee in the morning.

- you can wrap s towel or something around the e61 so heat is not lost during warm up (will take 25 instead of 40 mins on a DB).

- you can backflush and flush water through the group to speed that up. Around 15-20 mins warm up.

Personally, I always used the smart plug to turn the machine on and off when required. The only time I'd use the other two methods is if I want a coffee out of the blue or have visitors and all of a sudden they fancy a coffee ;-)

Some people here would leave their machine on all day, so that's an option too.

Those timings were based on my trusty Pro-700 which I sold last year.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you both on kind replies.

Wouldnt leaving a machine on all day bomb your elec bills?

Would a sage DB be better if I want something that heats up quickly?

I do get many visitors popping in suddenly so shorter heating up time would be important for me XD


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jonny11 said:


> Thank you both on kind replies.
> 
> Wouldnt leaving a machine on all day bomb your elec bills?


Some people here actually did that test and found that there was not much difference in turning the machine on/off three times a day rather than just leave it on all day.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lecky bills are fine, there's surprisingly little element on time after group is fully warmed up.

My view is that if you're after the flexibility of quick warm up times then e61 is not the way to go - even with electronic timer.

Sage db different league than any e61 in my view for flexibility.

I've had an e61 on a wemo timer for over a year and I love it but even a wemo can't account for:

1. Having a drink outside Normal 'on' times

2. Shutting the machine off as you're going out for more than 3 hours and forgetting to turn it back on when u get near home on the way back

3. Powering machine down for maintenance eg cam lube then having to wait an hour because a lot of maintenance needs to be done with machine cool

Etc etc

The e61 on a nice shiney chrome prosumer machine is a beautiful thing to behold though I think in many ways it's a relic in terms of home use - my next machine is unlikely to be e61 based no matter how lovely it is to look at and operate


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

can't resist a beauty of e61 on a chrome casing!! it's just so hard to resist, although I know a sage DB is equally reliable machine but has a cheapy plasticky look.

found this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/expobar-EB-61-Office-leva-coffee-machine/222939764484?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

it's a rijo42 branded brewtus - upon asking, a seller only used it for 3 months between jan-apr 16, and since then, it's never been used.

any thoughts on this machine? could it be a bargain or too risky to try?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

jonny11 said:


> can't resist a beauty of e61 on a chrome casing!! it's just so hard to resist, although I know a sage DB is equally reliable machine but has a cheapy plasticky look.
> 
> found this on eBay:
> 
> ...


I have full electricity usage monitoring because of my solar. Once it's warmed up then it hardly uses any electricity, you can't see it's on above the background noise of fridges. I think because it's a PID it just strobes very low to nudge it back up to temp. As for the steam boiler that is under pressure and insulated. So when I'm around all day I leave it on, it appears to use less electricity than boiling the kettle for when I want tea.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Dave.wilton said:


> I have full electricity usage monitoring because of my solar. Once it's warmed up then it hardly uses any electricity, you can't see it's on above the background noise of fridges. I think because it's a PID it just strobes very low to nudge it back up to temp. As for the steam boiler that is under pressure and insulated. So when I'm around all day I leave it on, it appears to use less electricity than boiling the kettle for when I want tea.


What would you say its ability to pull the shots consecutively, say about 4-5 lattes in one go? Any better than a sage db if you ever tried it before?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jonny11 said:


> What would you say its ability to pull the shots consecutively, say about 4-5 lattes in one go? Any better than a sage db if you ever tried it before?


Having owned a Brewtus for a few years a while ago, there is very little to complain about. As far as a pump machine goes, it's very temp stable will happily churn out as much as you want in terms of drinks. I used to use it as a 'home machine' stage In our coffee profile testing and there were never hiccups due to high demand. Excellent machine. In the unlikely event I'd ever get a pump machine again, I'd be happy with another brewtus. It's pretty ugly though.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's pretty ugly though.


really?? this chrome look was the one that attracts me and drags me away from a sage!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jonny11 said:


> really?? this chrome look was the one that attracts me and drags me away from a sage!


Well, these things are all very subjective I guess.  It's just very square.


----------



## Rob63 (Apr 18, 2018)

It is a bit square and it lacks the finish of more expensive machines but the Brewtus DB is built to a price point which makes it more affordable.

Maintenance on it is (mostly) straight forward and you can pull some great shots on it.

I've had mine for seven years now and am very happy with it.


----------



## Halimsahlan (May 4, 2018)

From my experience with the brewtus 2, every morning it takes 15 to 20 min and the group head is very hot to touch and temperature displayed is 96 degree celcius


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Halimsahlan said:


> From my experience with the brewtus 2, every morning it takes 15 to 20 min and the group head is very hot to touch and temperature displayed is 96 degree celcius


That's very unlikely for DB machine with an e61 group. The group might be hot, but it's certainly not hot enough. You should be looking like at 35-45 min warm up time. However, there are tricks like flushing water or wrapping a towel around the group to speed that up.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Indeed.

Your group will be hot but nowhere near 96. Your brew boiler will be 96 though as soon as the water hits the huge solid brass of that e61 it will cool right down.

Are you noticing your first shots in a morning are often sour?


----------



## Halimsahlan (May 4, 2018)

Nope... In fact the group head is extremely hot... I can't hold it for more than 3 seconds...in fact nowadays I'm brewing at 88 degrees


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Halimsahlan said:


> Nope... In fact the group head is extremely hot... I can't hold it for more than 3 seconds...in fact nowadays I'm brewing at 88 degrees


I suppose at the end of the day, if you are happy with the results you are getting in the cup, great.

What I'm saying is that there's no way that group is hot enough in 20 mins. You should not be able to touch the group, let alone hold it for 3 seconds.

Let it warm up for 45 mins, flush some water and try to touch it: It should be very hot and your fingers will burn.

Then brew your favourite drink and see if you like it. Alter all it is all about taste, and taste is subjective.

Enjoy!


----------



## Halimsahlan (May 4, 2018)

Yup.. That's what I said.. I can't touch the groupgead for more than 3 seconds... A couple of seconds and it burns my fingers... I've tried warming up 20 min and also 1 hr... The group head feels the same... So that's how I came up with the conclusion


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Either you have asbestos fingers or you have another issue... When you've flushed water through is it hotter?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Halimsahlan said:


> Nope... In fact the group head is extremely hot... I can't hold it for more than 3 seconds...in fact nowadays I'm brewing at 88 degrees


Absolutely around 70 odd degrees IS very hot - which I'm guessing your group head is at after around 20 mins from cold.

Good luck though - it's clearly not causing a problem for u


----------

